# A better FTP client than FileZilla?



## Jstn7477 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello all,

I do a ton of work maintaining dedicated game servers for a gaming community, which I must use an FTP client daily for to pull logs, install new plugins and maps, etc. I've been using FileZilla for nearly a year, but I'm finding that I have a lot of issues with it. I keep a lot of the files that I work with in my Downloads folder, and when I scroll through it to get a file, FileZilla completely locks up while looking for the stupid thumbnails for the files in that folder. Also, it never saves my preferences for overwriting files when I upload a queue of them to the servers (it always loses them when the program is exited). 

So, is anyone that uses FTP using something better (preferably free)? I just need something that's easy to use, holds a list of servers and their credentials to connect to, has a decent interface with adequate file/folder tree panes for the local and remote computers, and an easy way to view and edit both local and remote files. Any ideas?

The OS I use is Windows 7 x64.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 1, 2011)

I use WinSCP for my FTP operations. It's reliable and easy to use. Better yet, it's free.


----------



## kciaccio (Jun 2, 2011)

Windows 7 HAS a built in FTP. You just have to activate it. Go to control panel, programs,turn on windows features,TFTP Client and boom free FTP from windows.


----------



## kciaccio (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BuQcY8kbl8


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 2, 2011)

i use flashfxp


----------



## moviez101 (Jun 2, 2011)

CuteFTP and BulletFTP (the one with the LOUD train horn when you login!)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2011)

subbed


----------

